
Harmonized standards and EU directives (2014) - Tomte
http://www.2uo.de/harmonized-standards-eu-directives/
======
Normal_gaussian
These are very useful when somebody else tells you which one applies to you,
and you end up with a reasonably simple standard to check against.

Finding the right damn standard, and checking that all the countries decided
to implement it in ways that don't introduce random technicalities (in other
languages) is very hard.

So now you are weighing up the cost of investigative lawyers against the cost
of being taken to court. And lets be honest, there are a lot of countries in
the EU with not so many clients in them.

So these are a completely non-legal safety net that is kind of legal but
really isn't but probably won't cost you too much if you are wrong.

Law is... hard.

~~~
Tomte
Countries don't implement standards (though they do sometimes translate them
and give them their own national standard number), they implement Directives.

Otherwise I agree. The risk is quite low there.

------
blackguardx
It seems like he is talking about EU directives as they apply to individual
member states. That is nice if you only want to sell in that country, but if
you want to sell to the entire EU, you are back to square one. Or maybe I'm
missing something.

~~~
Tomte
I don't know what you're talking about.

The whole article is about the way it legally works in the EU.

Since laws are national, there had to be a concrete example, here Germany. But
it works exactly the same in all EU countries. The national laws have other
names (and there may or may not be equivalents of regilations), but that's an
implementation detail.

------
matt4077
Directives have more or less been replaced with regulations, which are
directly binding law.

~~~
Tomte
Where did you get that impression? That's palpably wrong.

Of course there are many regulations. But the Machinery Directive, for
example, is exactly what the name says.

